# Long sleeve UA heat gear?



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm looking for something to protect my arms from the sun beyond just sunscreen.

Anybody have experience with something like UA's longsleeve heatgear?

Men's UA HeatGear® Tactical Longsleeve T-Shirt | 1216029 | Under Armour US


----------



## etphonehome (Jul 15, 2012)

ya i got something like that. works for me, but doesn't protect the back of your neck. but the shirt is very thin so if u fall or what not, not much protection. good for the sun.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

sjhiker said:


> I'm looking for something to protect my arms from the sun beyond just sunscreen.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/my-take-arm-coolers-280568.html


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

I wear 3/4 length and long sleeve mtb jerseys all the time. Contrary to what everyone who doesnt wear them thinks... they are actually cooler(temp) to wear. I usually buy them in my T shirt size because I dont wear body armor or pads, and dont want too baggy of a shirt. Ive been wearing a couple fox jerseys this season. How high is the SPF, I dont know. But the suns not cooking my skin all the time. The bonus is when you sweat the breeze from riding cools you down.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of the Pearl Izumi Sun Sleeves in small (according to their sizing). I'll update this once they arrive and I've had a chance out there.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Been wearing under armour since I've started mtb. I like the catalyst line very much as it is the best next to skin. And yes I wear long sleeves in the summer, and I have them in black.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm a recent convert to arm coolers. Been riding many years, I'm 44. I got a free pair of Sugois with a jersey purchase a few months ago and decided to try them. I now wear them all the time, on the road or trail. They do actually keep you somewhat warm when it's a cold morning start, and as the day progresses they keep the sun off of my arms.
The tan on my arms has diminished, but maybe I'll have less aging as a result. I also hate to wear sun screen, especially when I sweat a lot.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

spity said:


> I wear 3/4 length and long sleeve mtb jerseys all the time. Contrary to what everyone who doesnt wear them thinks... they are actually cooler(temp) to wear. I usually buy them in my T shirt size because I dont wear body armor or pads, and dont want too baggy of a shirt. Ive been wearing a couple fox jerseys this season. How high is the SPF, I dont know. But the suns not cooking my skin all the time. The bonus is when you sweat the breeze from riding cools you down.


And for me who breaks out in a copious sweat by looking at a PICTURE of the sun...

Most of my riding is under forest cover, with only small sections in the open...

I have short-sleeve, 3/4 and long sleeve jerseys. 
(Fox, Dakine, Rockgrdn and Royal)
My limit for long-sleeve jerseys is about 75 degrees max.
3/4 about 80 degrees
any hotter and I wear a SS Fox mesh jersey and I still broil

My crew always laughs at me as I have to wring out my HALO sweat-band every break and for continuing to sweat profusely for 1/2 hour AFTER we are done riding....

It is so bad, that I can not wear body armour if the temps are above low-mid 60's - I have a 661 Pro Pressure Suit and a ShockDoctor/TroyLee 7850 armour shirt. I'm so hot in them that I start to make mistakes - better to be cooler and clear-headed.

just me 2 pence

michael


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Prefer Royal Racing long sleeve shirts but buy them when they're offering a light color.
Loose fitting. I live in hot Tucson. Too many years in the desert sun.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I have been wearing tight fitting thin baselayers, such as
Ibex Woolies
North Face Light crew (polypropylene)

Their sun protection is... better than nothing 
The tight fit means that sweat evaporates quickly and you don't trap a humid layer of air around you.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

sjhiker said:


> I just picked up a pair of the Pearl Izumi Sun Sleeves in small (according to their sizing). I'll update this once they arrive and I've had a chance out there.


I wear Specialized solar sleeves and they work great.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Long-sleeve Nike Pro Combat gear for me, not at fitted as UA and works Great!


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the Go Athletic base layer long sleeves. Better quality than U/A, made in the USA and actually cheaper than most all the imported crap (seriously, they're only $20 for the long sleeves).

Incredible, really, but they're a small company. Even if quality was equal, I'd rather spend there than support Vietnam.


----------



## KingofWylieTX (Jul 30, 2012)

swingset said:


> I use the Go Athletic base layer long sleeves. Better quality than U/A, made in the USA and actually cheaper than most all the imported crap (seriously, they're only $20 for the long sleeves).
> 
> Incredible, really, but they're a small company. Even if quality was equal, I'd rather spend there than support Vietnam.


I'll have to try these. Are they only online or can you find them in stores too? I like supporting smaller companies making products in the US.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

KingofWylieTX said:


> I'll have to try these. Are they only online or can you find them in stores too? I like supporting smaller companies making products in the US.


Online only, AFAIK. Worth it tho, trust me they make awesome stuff. Their line isn't as expansive as U/A and you can't get all the cool colors, but for sheer quality and value they are the best stuff out there.


----------



## KingofWylieTX (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try them.


----------



## lazybeaner (Sep 28, 2006)

swingset said:


> I use the Go Athletic base layer long sleeves. Better quality than U/A, made in the USA and actually cheaper than most all the imported crap (seriously, they're only $20 for the long sleeves).
> 
> Incredible, really, but they're a small company. Even if quality was equal, I'd rather spend there than support Vietnam.


Is the shirt you use?

https://www.goathleticapparel.com/shop/heat-gear/qwikwick-long-sleeve-baselayer-shirt

I


----------



## patirwin (Jan 14, 2004)

*Uv*

Some if not most polyester bike jerseys on the market today offer 100%/SP 50 UV protection. I'm in the jersey biz so don't be surprised if that cool jersey you want will also protect your skin.

P


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 16, 2009)

I recently bought a pair of Eclipse Sun Sleeves, and so far, I am incredibly impressed by them. Not only do they offer UPF 50+ protection, but they also do help keep you cooler.

ECLIPSE SUN GLOVES & SUN SLEEVES: UPF 50+

Plus, if you are an Amazon Prime Member, you can pick up a pair for $20 shipped second day. :thumbsup:

Amazon.com: Eclipse Sun Sleeves: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

swingset said:


> I use the Go Athletic base layer long sleeves. Better quality than U/A, made in the USA and actually cheaper than most all the imported crap (seriously, they're only $20 for the long sleeves).
> 
> Incredible, really, but they're a small company. Even if quality was equal, I'd rather spend there than support Vietnam.


So I ended up ordering one of the Go Athletic qwik wick base layer long sleeves.
I've only used it for one ride and one hike.
It seems a little warmer than my wool and polypropylene thin base layers, but not sure about that. It does seem to dry faster than wool, and I don't get that wet back situation when wearing a hydration pack. Not sure how it compares to my polypro yet. After the ride/hike, it does seem to be a little drier, but I still have that sweaty sticky feel. The anti-microbial properties make the shirt not stinky after a session.

Some minuses:
Ideally, they should have a light grey or tan color because the white is a bit see-thru and undershirt-like. Also, the seams are thicker than on some of my other shirts.

Overall, I am pleased for the $25 I spent.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Update: My North Face Crew Light baselayer is still cooler and dries faster than the Go Athletic. Mainly because it is so darn thin.


----------



## i.wombat (Jul 7, 2010)

as for me, non-cycling outdoor longsleeve shirt made of stretch fabric is the best for summer rides.
such as Marmot Balcon LS for example.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

I prefer an ultra thin compression shirt under a standard mtb short sleeve shirt. It really doesn't seem any warmer than a single LS shirt. I "think" the compression helps with shoulder fatigue, and although untested, it's bound to help with road rash.


----------

